# Fun game! lol!



## singinmys0ng (Apr 8, 2005)

I found this on another board i am on and thought us girls and guys would have fun with this! lol
Okay here is how it goes!


One person provides a run of initials, and the next provides a sentence using the initials, then provides a new set of initials. Like so:

initials: smack
made up sentence: sometimes my animals are called kinky
new set: SKPUTR

and so on and so on....
Get it?

Here's the first set of initials.. 

panties


----------



## Sanne (Apr 8, 2005)

party all night that I enjoy sometimes


not a great sentence but hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





next: 
loving


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 8, 2005)

initials: loving

made up sentence:  love of vuitton is never grim!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







new set: fiesta


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 8, 2005)

Fiesta


Fighting intimacy easily sent Tom away 

haha thats so my story

new set: vapor

dunno where it comes from it just comes..


----------



## lenjhn (Apr 8, 2005)

Vapid airheads piss off relentlessly!

New set: monkey


----------



## misslexa (Apr 8, 2005)

monkey

mild obessions needn't keep everyone yelling

New set: peachy


----------



## user2 (Apr 9, 2005)

probably each ape carries his yellow journal 8does that count as one?)

anyway....
new set: makeup


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 9, 2005)

makeup

mac addicts kick every useage possible

Wish I knew what that meant LOL are the sentences supposed to make sense??
Ok its 3am and I cant sleep and im bored...so I played again 

new set: devious


----------



## user2 (Apr 9, 2005)

Does everyone visited Ira on Uppereast Side?

new set: flabbergasted...
just kiddin... SNAPPLE


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 9, 2005)

lmao i love this game..and no they don't have to make sense at all..thats whats so fun about it!

SNAPPLE

Sexy nanners are pinapples proud loving emu

New set:hellokitty


----------



## misslexa (Apr 9, 2005)

HELLOKITTY

hurriedly eating linguine and limes oustide kalamazoo in tiny tuquiose yachts

new set: magenta


----------



## Janice (Apr 9, 2005)

magenta

marvelous arugulas gone entirely nuts toward aruba

new set: strawberry


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 9, 2005)

strawberry

sometimes tangerines ripe are watery but everyone rips really yummy

new set: explosion


----------



## Jessica (Apr 9, 2005)

Explosion

eating xeroxed paper limits oral secondary inflammatory oozing narcosis

Guess it's kinda up my alley

Here's another:
Delightful


----------



## misslexa (Apr 9, 2005)

DELIGHTFUL
desperately everyone listens, isnt gorgeous heat tittilating, fun uncontrollable laughter

next set - ocean


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (Apr 9, 2005)

One Crazy Element After 'Nother (does that count??)

oh well..my word:

A*L*O*H*A


----------



## Sanne (Apr 9, 2005)

A lot of help around!

my next one is SPECKTRA!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 9, 2005)

SPECKTRA 

Seriously precocious elegant cosmeticly keen types raving aloud!

next word: waterproof


----------



## user2 (Apr 9, 2005)

what aliens try even relate poor rats on obligatory females (?????????)

next word: nocturnal


----------



## doc (Apr 10, 2005)

nocturnal

No one carrying the ultimate ,rocking, notable, alluring LouisViltton ?


----------



## doc (Apr 10, 2005)

sorry next word : deep


----------



## user2 (Apr 10, 2005)

dior extremely excludes prices

next word: intercontinental


----------



## GoldieLox (Apr 11, 2005)

:intercontinental:

Interesting Nocternal Tortise Eat Rapter Crap Or Nylon Teeth Interveniously Never Even Neglecting Their Alien Livestock

whew that was long. 

Next Word : MOHAWK


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 11, 2005)

mohawk

my overdone hair ain't wickedly "krazy"

Dirrty


----------



## clairewear (Apr 11, 2005)

DIRRTY

Does It Really Relate To You?

Next word:  Strong


----------



## user2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Star thiefs rather oversleep near Greece!

Next word: eyeshadow


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 11, 2005)

eyeshadow:

even your eye shadow has a dazzling orange way

next word: lipstick


----------



## Sanne (Apr 11, 2005)

Leave it plain so things in cultures kick....


YAY finally one I could fix!!!next one....


signature


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 11, 2005)

signature

sometimes i get naughty and tickly under rainfall events  (ha ha ha)

next word: delicious


----------



## Sanne (Apr 11, 2005)

too hard GRR!


----------



## user2 (Apr 11, 2005)

donkeys erect like indish cats in oriental urban sunset
(I shold stop that tea....!)

next word: champagne


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 11, 2005)

lol vuittonvictim!!  ha ha ha

champagne: cheetos have always modest price and great new eel

next word: terrific


----------



## notevenjail (Apr 11, 2005)

Tom earned regal rewards in food international competition.

Next word: cosmetics


----------



## user2 (Apr 11, 2005)

cheerleaders only smell marshmallows even Tom is cuite (quite) smelly!

next word: mangomix


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 11, 2005)

mangomix:

me and nina go only mac in zerox! ha ha ha

next word: fluidline


----------



## notevenjail (Apr 12, 2005)

Fly Linda used indigo dye last in numbering envelopes!

next: salvador


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 12, 2005)

salvador:

sometimes all ladies vixen and diva only read

next word: groupie  =)


----------



## user2 (Apr 12, 2005)

great rats overlay unseen pictures in europe

BTW notevenjail: my real name is Linda...*G*

Next Word: lemonade


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 12, 2005)

lemonade:

luscious every man only needs a darling ever

next word: macaroni


----------



## Sanne (Apr 12, 2005)

macaroni and cheese as really old nibbling idea


WHOOOHOO did it!

next 

congratulation


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 12, 2005)

lol sanne!! okay....

congratulation:

chatter on nightly greatly reduces a tutorial under leaves and tricky in other news

next word : ladybug


----------



## Sanne (Apr 12, 2005)

whoohaaa!!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 12, 2005)

Left as dead young bird used growth






next

pleasureflush!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 12, 2005)

lol!

pleasureflush

please love elphants as stacy uses randy's enromeous fake large umbrella stomping hoes

lmao..^^^ that was hard

next:johnpaulmitchell


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 12, 2005)

LOL singinmys0ng!!!

here goes... johnpaulmitchell

juicy only has new pants and underwear loved mainly instead teresa can have every luscious lemon  HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

next word:

supercalifragilisticexpialidocious..

ha ha ha ha.. just joking..

next word: angelina


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_whoohaaa!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

































































_


----------



## user2 (Apr 13, 2005)

ok...angelina:

after not getting exfoilated linda is not amused

next word: wardrobe


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 13, 2005)

lol vuittonvictim! that's awesome  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




okay... wardrobe

where all reap diamonds rich only because extinct

next word: louisvuitton


----------



## user2 (Apr 13, 2005)

Oh oh oh thats MY word!

Linda's obsessed und (the German word for and) is stealing Vuittons und is totally turned on now! Phew, it took me a wihle!

nest word, hard word: dictionary (thats what I use to perfect my english sentences 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 13, 2005)

hee hee hee

dictionary:

diamonds i can take in only needed and richly yellow

next word: caterpillar


----------



## user2 (Apr 13, 2005)

cashews are terribe eating right peside (beside....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) instant lilac lillies at russia!

next word (my dictionary will help me again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




): hummingbird


----------



## user2 (Apr 14, 2005)

whats going on? nobody there?!?


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 14, 2005)

how ugly may my ingenius glowy blush in really dark

hmm...

 Twix


----------



## misslexa (Apr 14, 2005)

twix

tattered wigs imply x-haustion (exhaustion)

new word: blossom


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 15, 2005)

blossom

being lovely other sexy shirts orange milk

next word: butterfly


----------



## user2 (Apr 15, 2005)

brown 
underwaer
tends
to
exaggerate
really
flawless
ladies
yet

(what???)

next word: chihuahua


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 15, 2005)

aye dios mio!!!

chihuahua

coffee hazelnut i have under a hat under a home

next word: jamaica =)


----------



## user2 (Apr 15, 2005)

my friend has one and i love him! look at him: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and back to the game!
jamaica

Jokers
are
many
apes
in
closer
arabia

no sense, but who cares

next word: pigment


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 15, 2005)

hee hee...

pigment

pigs in georgia make everyone not tan

next word: dbohemia


----------



## Jessica (Apr 15, 2005)

dbohemia

dearest beast overheard hedonistic entourage missing intimate assistant

Next:

luscious


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 15, 2005)

lol jessica!

luscious

levis underwear sexy captivating in ornate  underwater  suit

next word:  ribbon


----------



## Sanne (Apr 15, 2005)

Really in bad breath of Neighbour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





next one...Butterfly


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_brown 
underwaer
tends
to
exaggerate
really
flawless
ladies
yet

(what???)

next word: chihuahua_

 
butterfly has already been done sanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  pick another word


----------



## Sanne (Apr 15, 2005)

okay...uhm Gingerbeer!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 15, 2005)

So true rob owns no guns


Remover


----------



## user2 (Apr 15, 2005)

Chelsea??

OK I'll do both:
Remover
Rapid eels may overcome various electric ribbons

Gingerbeer (a tricky one right?)
Gorgeous IKEA napkins get elected right before every extraterrestrial referee

NEXT WORD: revelation


----------



## jess (Apr 17, 2005)

revelation

rate emu's view even little alligators try it on nowadays

next word

breathe


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 17, 2005)

But Ripped Eskimos Are Totally Hot, Eh?

next word: Yummy


----------



## Jessica (Apr 17, 2005)

Yummy

Youthful
Urban
Mocha-covered
Men
Yearned....to know what was on my mind :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:

That was kinda hard  Next:
encourage


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 18, 2005)

encourage:

even nibbling corn only underwater really amlifies grassy elves  (hee hee)

next word: island


----------



## Jessica (Apr 18, 2005)

island

inappropriate sexy licking and nudging=delicious

next:
lollipop


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 18, 2005)

lol jessica!!!

lollipop

licking of lollipops love in pink over peach

next word: milkshake


----------



## Jessica (Apr 18, 2005)

milkshake

menecing ignorant little kids simply have annoying kind elders

?!?!?!?!?

next:
eclectic


p.s Goodnight Juneplum.....see ya tomorrow for the daily word challenge


----------



## user2 (Apr 18, 2005)

eclectic

Egypt
can
learn
everything
'cause
that
is
competition

next word: conditioner


----------



## Jessica (Apr 18, 2005)

COMPETITION
can't oleander midigate prolific external tension in titlating inadvertant opportunistic needs

Next

snowgirl


----------



## Sanne (Apr 18, 2005)

so now on wet grass in red leather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YAY!!!

next..

Salsabelle!


----------



## user2 (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey Jessica!

The next word was conditioner not competition! That was a part of my sentence....

next word: Salsabelle

Stains
are
lickable!
Shadesticks
are
better
eyeshadows!
Lets
love
everything!

next word: (Jessica look here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) *Juice*


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 18, 2005)

juice

juicy underwear i can eat?????? LOL!

next word: jessica =)


----------



## user2 (Apr 18, 2005)

lol juneplum!!

JESSICA

Jessica
even 
starts
spelling
if
cannot
answer

agian another sentence without any sense...


----------



## Sanne (Apr 18, 2005)

so what's the next word?


----------



## user2 (Apr 18, 2005)

oh sorry I missed that: battery


----------



## Sanne (Apr 18, 2005)

beautifull ass to tease every ranty youngman

next... uhm... Holidazzle


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 18, 2005)

Holidazzle

Hopelessly orange laughing idiots dancing and zig zagging last evening

new word: skinflicks


----------



## Jessica (Apr 18, 2005)

Skinflicks

sexy kitten interrupts nasty feathers frolicking intimately cloistered katty situation

Next:

Fantabulous


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 18, 2005)

fantabulous

fun amusing nobs tells a boys underwear leaving oxford underwear stuipd..lol..

next word!

madonna


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 18, 2005)

madonna

many a dior only needs new angel

next word: fantasy


----------



## Jessica (Apr 19, 2005)

Fantasy

funny amber-colored neuticals take another salicious yearning

next:

showstopper!


----------



## user2 (Apr 19, 2005)

showstopper

several hauls only work straight to other petalescent people even russians

next word: leaflet


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 19, 2005)

leaflet

lovely elves are fairies lingering ethereal tinkerbell

next word: belleazure


----------



## user2 (Apr 19, 2005)

belleazure

bored elephants love licking evian and zebras under red buckets

next word: (OK lets do every color story) hightea


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 19, 2005)

high tea 

helping in ground high teacher angels

nextword:Aquadisiac


----------



## Jessica (Apr 19, 2005)

Aquadisiac
Aquarians question urban authority diggers in sadist intimacies and contortions

Next:
Huetopia


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 20, 2005)

huetopia

hot undewear encourages  trinkets of pink icy amber

next word: sunshrine


----------



## user2 (Apr 21, 2005)

sunshrine

sunny umbrellas never show hues right in new england

next word: *thinkshardlyaboutacolorstory*.... Chromezone


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 21, 2005)

chromezone

chewing hot rolls only makes everyone zany on new eats

next word: bombaydreams


----------



## user2 (Apr 21, 2005)

a tough one, bombaydreams

british oreos may be all yummy during rainy easter and muddy sunshines

next word: (I'm getting warm.....*g*) printout


----------



## Jessica (Apr 21, 2005)

printout

pretty rhinestones in naughty tresses outs urban tease

Next:
greensmoke


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 21, 2005)

greensmoke

golden raindrops ethereal elves never swim mainly over kitschmas embers

next word: rococo


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 21, 2005)

rococo
red orange coconut on cloud orb

next word:Hipntique


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 22, 2005)

hipnotique

hot island pumpkins never orange tans in quantities under elves

next word: snakeeyes


----------



## Jessica (Apr 22, 2005)

Snakeeyes (is this a Nick Cage word?)

Sexy netherland angels keep encouraging exotic yellow & emeralds (4) Sanne

Next:
Abbracadabbra


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 22, 2005)

abbracadabbra???????????? LOL!!! okay...

a beautiful butterfly reaches a chrysanthemum and dangles always baited breath rolling apples

next word: hocuspocus!!!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 22, 2005)

hocuspocus

Hermionie often credits underdogs spells particularity (?) over crisp undulating serpants (don't know where that one came from !!!)

Next:
Voldemort (he who's name must not be spoken)


----------



## user2 (Apr 22, 2005)

Voldemort

Vixens on long days even might ordinarily rape (a) tree

next word: reanimation (sorry i just found the Linkin Park RMX-record on my desk....)


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 23, 2005)

reanimation

ruby elves and nibbling ice may always take in other news

next word: meteora


----------



## user2 (Apr 23, 2005)

meteora

mexican entrepreneurs try enlarged opaque reddish ants


----------



## Sanne (Apr 23, 2005)

what's the next word?


----------



## user2 (Apr 23, 2005)

damn I'm getting old....

next word: recorder


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 23, 2005)

recorder

rolling every chance of ruffles diamond earrings rich

next word: gucci


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 23, 2005)

Gucci

Ghastly undereye circles cause irritation

next word:
Prada


----------



## user2 (Apr 23, 2005)

Prada

Pimped rolls are dangerous arms...

next word: Murakami


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 23, 2005)

murakami
mystery underwear rolling around kite am mac in
next word:Vuitton


----------



## user2 (Apr 24, 2005)

HEY! We had LouisVuitton before! Does that count?


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 24, 2005)

yeah.. jamie pick another word... we already did louisvuitton..


----------



## user2 (Oct 23, 2005)

Ok let's start it again!!! I'm bored to death!

My word: Bored

Better orgies rescue extraterrestrial dancers!

Next word:

Brush


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 24, 2005)

Brush

Blonds Rush under shit hole

Compactor


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 24, 2005)

Compactor

Come on my pretty and cheer to our romp!






Next word: Creamsicle


----------



## user2 (Oct 24, 2005)

Creamsicle

Careless rats explode along many streets in cold lousy etablissements! (=clubs, sorry thats the only word that comes to my mind right now and sounds good)

Next word:
InStyle


----------



## user4 (Oct 24, 2005)

I never settle tips you left encountered! 

does it make any sense??? LOL

chocolate


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 24, 2005)

chocolate

Cheese halves over coco ordered late afternoon tomorrow evening

astronomy


----------



## user2 (Oct 24, 2005)

Astronomy

After stressful tours, readers outsource normal orange melted yen!!

(The most senseless sentence ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 )

Garlic (just because I have the taste in my mouth right now!)


----------



## user4 (Oct 24, 2005)

Got a real liking in Canada!

Mystical


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 24, 2005)

Mystical - my younger sister thinks I can aggravate lemmings

Semester


----------



## user4 (Oct 24, 2005)

Semester- She easily mastered escorting stockings to england's Robert (are we allowed to use names???)

generation


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 24, 2005)

Generation;

Great eagles never eat radishes and they ignore orange nectarines.

Cholesterol


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 24, 2005)

Cholesterol

Cold hearted old lawyer enters stone taled entry rode over legality

OWLS!


----------



## Christina Victoria (Oct 24, 2005)

Owls,

Oh love like so. <3

Christina.


----------



## user2 (Oct 24, 2005)

well love has no w....


----------



## vloky (Oct 24, 2005)

you broke the game?


----------



## user2 (Jan 15, 2006)

Anyway...I'm sooo bored that I wanna reanimate this game because it's really fun!

The next word:
Defibrillator


----------



## kat121085 (Jan 16, 2006)

Don't ever fill it beyond rim, it looks like a totally odious ruin! 

hah!

Next:
Zebra


----------



## user2 (Jan 16, 2006)

Zach erupts beneath red apples! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Nest:
Tissue


----------



## rcastel10 (Jan 16, 2006)

The issue sucks so use elaborately.

next:

soccer


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 17, 2006)

save our country, consider everyone's race.

next: Tattoo


----------



## jmdulock (Jan 17, 2006)

the angry tiger turned over often

I know that sounds so dumb!

power


----------



## aziajs (Jan 17, 2006)

putting out won't ever rule!

Next: PASSION


----------



## Vinyl Vapour (Jan 17, 2006)

People
Are
So 
Stupid
I'm 
Often
Nice

NEXT WORD: peanuts


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Jan 17, 2006)

Peanuts:
Posers Emulate Although Never Understand True Style

New word: Serendipity


----------

